
Dropbox deprecates API v1 forgetting obj-c - catoc
https://blogs.dropbox.com/developers/2016/06/api-v1-deprecated/
======
cpncrunch
It looks like the best option is just to get rid of the dropbox api in any
existing code and use Apple's new Document Picker instead. It's just a few
lines of code, and users can still select dropbox as a provider.

~~~
catoc
Picking a file yes, but having a working syncing solution... not a few lines.

UPDATE: The Obj-C SDK link is still broken:
[https://www.dropbox.com/developers/documentation/objective-c](https://www.dropbox.com/developers/documentation/objective-c)

But 1 hour ago "A Dropboxer" on the developer forum mentioned: "we are working
on it, eta August" [https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/en-
us/community/posts/207430...](https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/en-
us/community/posts/207430726-API-v2-for-
Objective-C-?flash_digest=be7bb64085d2b171265e66d370d76da05ca29cb7)

~~~
cpncrunch
For me, all I need is a file picker, so the Document Picker will work for me.

For you it sounds like the best solution is just to wait and see.

I'm very surprised at dropbox doing this. Dropbox is about the only API I've
been able to just integrate and not touch for the past 5 years. It's worked
reliably without any issues.

~~~
catoc
How a company this size can take this approach to an API upgrade is beyond me:
It is not like most Dropbox-API-using iOS apps out there are written in
Swift... in fact, the large majority of users - by far - are using apps
written in Obj-c.

And indeed, I don't even want to touch the syncing code. It has reliably
worked for the past 4 years.

~~~
cpncrunch
My guess is that they might eventually produce a backward compatible API.

From what I can see it is the underlying REST API that has changed. I don't
see any reason why they can't keep the same iOS API, and just update their iOS
library to use the new v2 REST API internally.

------
catoc
They are "planning to add [obj-c] to the _migration guide_ before we retire
API v1".

Which sounds a lot like obj-c will not be supported, and is not even addressed
in the migration guide at this time.

This makes it hard to prepare for September 28 when users will start gettings
warnings about obj-c apps if the developers have not acknowledged the
deprecation they cannot prepare for.

~~~
cpncrunch
It lists the objective C SDKs in the "community SDKs" section. However both of
them appear to require a certain amount of rework. I just want an updated
DBRestClient that I can just slot in. Is that too much to ask?

Your users won't get warnings if you sign in and click the "I confirm that I'm
aware of the deprecation" button.

------
larrykubin
Whew, I actually started to build my app on top of the Dropbox API a couple
months ago, but switched it up to Google Drive since their API seemed more
powerful and up to date.

At the time, API v2 seemed to still be in flux, so I started with V1 since it
seemed more "stable". Now it's deprecated and will be turned off? It seems
like I can't keep up lately.

------
licobo
Here is a working Objective-C SDK for Dropbox API v2:
[https://github.com/CloudRail/cloudrail-si-ios-
sdk](https://github.com/CloudRail/cloudrail-si-ios-sdk)

~~~
catoc
Thanks. Any experience with [http://www.ensembles.io](http://www.ensembles.io)
?

